# New Limited Edition PRS Tremonti Baritone



## The 1 (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.prsguitars.com/tremonti_baritone/

How to people feel about this one? 
I like the bridge and 25.5" scale, although I guess that's not technically a baritone.
I wonder what the price is considering this is an artist package?


----------



## JD27 (Oct 6, 2016)

I guess that body in a 25.5" is cool, but Baritone? The whole, "Oh my God, we just tuned a standard scale guitar to C#" promotional point is pretty funny.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2016)

Why the hell is PRS doing this. They literally make a 27" scale guitar.


----------



## Droptune666 (Oct 6, 2016)

25.5 doesn't seem like a baritone to me....


----------



## Cnev (Oct 6, 2016)

Droptune666 said:


> 25.5 doesn't seem like a baritone to me....



Any scale length is baritone, when you tune it to C.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 6, 2016)

Had an entertaining discussion with some of the staff and cult followers on the "PRS guitars owners worldwide" page on fb. Basically it came down to the Paul said so, so it must be a baritone and everyone else is wrong attitude. Turns out PRS is selling tunings as features now...
Have a look at that string gauge, 14-68 for c#/drop b. .... me! The write up on the page says that the scale length enabled them to use a plain G instead of a wound G, which we all know a wound G depending on gauge will yield a lower tension than a decent sized plain G. Really reaching for sales points with this one. Reminds me of the Simpsons when they sell the new doll with the feature of "new hat."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Why the hell is PRS doing this. They literally make a 27" scale guitar.



And as I said in another thread, he owns a ....ing 27'' guitar.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 6, 2016)

25.5" "baritones" register in my mind like:




This dude was in Creed, so you kind of have to wonder if he wants people to hate him. Also, 14-68 for c#?

The guitar looks killer though. PRS needs more 25.5" scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2016)

feraledge said:


> This dude was in Creed, so you kind of have to wonder if he wants people to hate him. Also, 14-68 for c#?



He's also in Alter Bridge and has a critically-acclaimed solo career, so that makes up for that blunder he really doesn't want to have any part in anymore.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 7, 2016)

I feel like there's more people wishing PRS made 25.5 scales than baritones. Just advertising it as that would probably have more interest.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 7, 2016)

I think the wording of "baritone" is to make a name difference with the standard Tremonti signature guitars


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 7, 2016)

While the baritone classification is a bit wacky, that is one sexy-ass fiddle! I'd rock one.


----------



## pkgitar (Oct 7, 2016)

Got my hopes up from that title! I'd love to have an SE (because this will be like $3-4k..?) looking like that with an "actual" baritone scale of 27"+ to compliment my Mushoks.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 7, 2016)

I know what this means. Creed reunion. Scott Stapp's voice dropped an octave and they plan on djenting anyway.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 7, 2016)

Love the guitar, think marketing it as a baritone is a bit odd.  Just call it the Tremonti 255 or something since that fits how they name their other guitars with non-25" scale lengths (i.e. singlecut 245/250 models), but just tuning a 25.5" scale guitar to B doesn't make the guitar itself a baritone guitar, so they really shouldn't advertise it as such. 

That being said, part of what I love most about my Holcombs is the 25.5" scale and hardtail bridge combo on a PRS, so I can't see this thing NOT being awesome!  Tremonti is actually a great player and a really nice dude (met him a couple times now, always been super cool!) so of all the random names I see getting sigs from other brands these days, at least his makes sense especially since he's been loyal to the brand for years.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks fantastic. 

The baritone thing doesn't really bother me as while in this place baritones = huge scale length, literally the only definition of a baritone is "longer than normal scale length" and this is longer than that PRS's normal 25" scale on the Tremontis so technically it is a baritone Tremonti.

That said I agree it is a bit silly, but not as much as some guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 7, 2016)

It may be tuned to c#, but they never said which octave.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks identical to the PRS SC250... With a Tremonti truss rod cover. 

I used to own 3 SC250s... Killer guitars and indeed very articulate when down tuned. Noice!


----------



## JD27 (Oct 7, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> The baritone thing doesn't really bother me as while in this place baritones = huge scale length, literally the only definition of a baritone is "longer than normal scale length" and this is longer than that PRS's normal 25" scale on the Tremontis so technically it is a baritone Tremonti.
> 
> That said I agree it is a bit silly, but not as much as some guys are making it out to be.



So does that make the McCarty 594 a short scale?  It's just a silly marketing point on their part is all. And usually, I don't associate silly marketing with PRS guitars.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 7, 2016)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Looks identical to the PRS SC250... With a Tremonti truss rod cover.
> 
> I used to own 3 SC250s... Killer guitars and indeed very articulate when down tuned. Noice!



I could be wrong, but I believe the SC250 was a 25" scale singlecut, just like the SC245 was a 24.5" scale. What makes this unique is that it's one of two production PRS they've built with 25.5" scale now.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting caught up in the wording seems silly. The specs are clear, so if you like the scale then yay. 

But BOOO to PRS for not releasing a Tremonti 7-string. Come on already. Make a production USA 7-string.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 7, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Getting caught up in the wording seems silly. The specs are clear, so if you like the scale then yay.
> 
> But BOOO to PRS for not releasing a Tremonti 7-string. Come on already. Make a production USA 7-string.



I agree with all of this.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 7, 2016)

I am excited for this model. I love my Tremonti model more than any guitar I've ever owned, and one with a longer scale and a fixed bridge would be awesome for drop B stuff.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 7, 2016)

According to Brian's Guitars, MAP is $4900.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 7, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> It may be tuned to c#, but they never said which octave.



I miss the like button 

I just saw Alter Bridge a few weeks ago, but from what I could tell, Mark was still using his regular models and that one wacky shaped custom model. The baritone marketing seems weird to me, but there's no doubt that it's a sexy guitar and pretty unique for a PRS


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 7, 2016)

cardinal said:


> But BOOO to PRS for not releasing a Tremonti 7-string. Come on already. Make a production USA 7-string.


 
They have no excuse by now. Waring, Holcomb, Tremonti, and a few other dudes all have 7 string PRS guitars that are NOT SEs. And I don't want a Private Stock, just a core line USA 7, 25.5 in scale. Even in limited runs just to get some more of them out there. I know it's not a huge market of theirs but considering the amount of SEs they've sold and if they ever released the Holcomb 7 sig in a limited run.. such want.

I have a Holcomb Sig and it's the best playing PRS I've touched. I am partial to flat scale fretboards, but just as well the 25.5 neck feels more natural to me. I may take a hard look at one of these.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 7, 2016)

This is my uber baritone Charvel since it's a 25.5 tuned in C standard with 12-60


----------



## cardinal (Oct 7, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> They have no excuse by now. Waring, Holcomb, Tremonti, and a few other dudes all have 7 string PRS guitars that are NOT SEs. And I don't want a Private Stock, just a core line USA 7, 25.5 in scale. Even in limited runs just to get some more of them out there. I know it's not a huge market of theirs but considering the amount of SEs they've sold and if they ever released the Holcomb 7 sig in a limited run.. such want.
> 
> I have a Holcomb Sig and it's the best playing PRS I've touched. I am partial to flat scale fretboards, but just as well the 25.5 neck feels more natural to me. I may take a hard look at one of these.



I'm honesty surprised it hasn't happened yet. And the Private Stocks are silly. I just wanted a quote for a plain black Custom 22 or 24, and it came back at $14,000. No thanks! Honestly, now that I have a couple of Gibson LP7s, I'm not sure I'd even bother with a PRS7 now unless it had a trem, and I suspect that if they ever bother to make one, it'll be hardtail. So boooo to PRS all around.


----------



## Ziricote (Oct 7, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> The baritone thing doesn't really bother me as while in this place baritones = huge scale length, literally the only definition of a baritone is "longer than normal scale length" and this is longer than that PRS's normal 25" scale on the Tremontis so technically it is a baritone Tremonti.
> 
> That said I agree it is a bit silly, but not as much as some guys are making it out to be.



I disagree with most of stuff you say and this is one of them. You wrong Sir once again. I find warranted everything people say. PRS is stupid for saying this is baritone guitar. Look it up


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 7, 2016)

MOAR PICS


----------



## cardinal (Oct 7, 2016)

Me thinks some people consider the definition of baritone to be more important than it should be.


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 7, 2016)

If there is anyway in hell possible, I will get one of these in copperhead.


----------



## GraemeH (Oct 7, 2016)

"Baritone" is colloquially used by guitarists to refer to scale length, but that's not what it means. The term pre-dates guitar and refers to the pitch of the instrument, not the physical properties of the instrument producing that pitch.

A 24.75" scale length guitar tuned down to B is a baritone. A 28" scale length guitar tuned to standard E-to-E is not.

Anyway, PRS bridges always interest me - for some reason they always look "solid" and weighty.


----------



## Ziricote (Oct 7, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> "Baritone" is colloquially used by guitarists to refer to scale length, but that's not what it means. The term pre-dates guitar and refers to the pitch of the instrument, not the physical properties of the instrument producing that pitch.
> 
> A 24.75" scale length guitar tuned down to B is a baritone. A 28" scale length guitar tuned to standard E-to-E is not.
> 
> Anyway, PRS bridges always interest me - for some reason they always look "solid" and weighty.



Exactly. It can mean whatever it wants as it predates guitar. But in term for guitar is scale length directly with the word. Thank you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2016)

cardinal said:


> But BOOO to PRS for not releasing a Tremonti 7-string. Come on already. Make a production USA 7-string.



Word on the street is they're discontinuing the SE 24-7 this/next year, so either they got something new planned, or they're giving up on 7-strings for a year.

But yeah, baritone CAN me "baritone tuning", but I find it misleading when guitar companies MOST OF THE TIME consider 26''+ guitars "baritones", and here comes PRS releasing a Fender-scale guitar and calling it a baritone. Just call it the Tremonti 255 or something.  If you release a 27'' Tremonti model, then call THAT a baritone to avoid confusion.


----------



## austink (Oct 7, 2016)

I love the way this looks/specced out. I have always liked the look of single cuts, but have always played 25.5 on all my guitars. My holcomb is exactly what I wanted in a custom 24, and this could be exactly what I want in a single cut. Can my wallet handle getting a jade one to match my holcomb........


----------



## cardinal (Oct 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Word on the street is they're discontinuing the SE 24-7 this/next year, so either they got something new planned, or they're giving up on 7-strings for a year.



Interesting. I suspect it either means they're giving up on it or theyre releasing another SE7, like maybe a single cut. But I can hope for a US production guitar that isn't an outrageous upcharge.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 7, 2016)

for those who want a core line 7 string, go and and make a group spam emails to PRS. According to several Q/A videos I ahve seen of Mark Holcom were he gets asked "when a 7 string?" a lot, he always reply the same, "dont ask me, ask PRS, send an email to them..."


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2016)

Ziricote said:


> I disagree with most of stuff you say and this is one of them. You wrong Sir once again. I find warranted everything people say. PRS is stupid for saying this is baritone guitar. Look it up



You mean like here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baritone_guitar

"The most common scale lengths on an electric baritone range from 25.5" to 28.7", With the latter more commonly being tuned lower than a common six-string."

I also did point out that their use was still silly...


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 7, 2016)

Most of my six string guitars are shorter scale (24.75-25"). My one 25.5" scale guitar is string with 13-59 strings and tuned to BEADF#B. I refer to that as baritone commonly, even when working with other guitar techs.

I do concede that if someone says "baritone scale", I think of that being 27", as I generally refer to 25.5" in standard tuning as Fender scale.

PRS choosing to call it a baritone does not bother me since it is longer than their standard 25" scale.

As much as I don't like Tremonti's music, it does look like a killer guitar. It might satisfy a few of the crowd that wanted Holcomb core guitars who were not able to get one and do not favor the SE version.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Oct 8, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the SC250 was a 25" scale singlecut, just like the SC245 was a 24.5" scale. What makes this unique is that it's one of two production PRS they've built with 25.5" scale now.



You're spot on about the specs... The SC250 was a 25" scale length... I was just commenting on the looks. I really dig it. 

I especially like the all in one bridge and tailpiece. Might actually try to hunt one of these when they come out.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Oct 8, 2016)

Being super pedantic but; Baritone is a musical range, having it as the moniker for any guitar is purely for marketing purposes for a company to say "we have designed this guitar for the purpose of being used in said range"

But guitar companies have misnamed things for ages (see "tremolo bar" rather than vibrato) 

I wish I had the funds for this though; Maple Necked 25.5" scale singelcut = win for me


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 8, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Interesting. I suspect it either means they're giving up on it or theyre releasing another SE7, like maybe a single cut. But I can hope for a US production guitar that isn't an outrageous upcharge.



I don't see why they would give up, they got pretty good sales for their SE7 range no ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> I don't see why they would give up, they got pretty good sales for their SE7 range no ?



On the contrary, I think they really didn;t sell that well the passed year or two. I barely saw anyone with one. 

I mean, I can be wrong, but yeah, Philip McKnight on Youtube, whos usually got some good inside info, says they'll be discontinued for 2017.


----------



## Rawkmann (Oct 8, 2016)

Whether its a 'true' baritone or not, there's no denying that is one sexy guitar! I'd say for the sake of argument that as far as PRS goes, 25.5 could be considered a baritone given that like 99% of the guitars they make are 25" or less scale length.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 8, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> The baritone thing doesn't really bother me as while in this place baritones = huge scale length, literally the only definition of a baritone is "longer than normal scale length" and this is longer than that PRS's normal 25" scale on the Tremontis so technically it is a baritone Tremonti.
> 
> That said I agree it is a bit silly, but not as much as some guys are making it out to be.



That was kind of my thinking as well: the point of reference we're using here is PRS, not Fender. I still think it's kind of crazy to pitch your products like they exist in a vacuum from the rest of the market, especially since 25.5 has been the standard scale length for non-Gibson players for well over 5 decades. But I don't see why anyone should be giving PRS .... for not calling the 25.5" scale length 'normal' when 99% of their guitars have been built with a shorter scale than that...from their perspective it is a baritone. If they think 25" is what you need for E at 440, and that 25.5" will help with lower tunings than that, then this is a baritone by _their_ definition.


----------



## budda (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm as interested in this for the maple neck as much as I am the scale length. I have a custom singlecut with a maple neck, and it just has an incredible sound to it. 

If TGS gets one in, I'd make the trip to check it out.

I can't afford one, but I think it's super cool that it's being made!


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 10, 2016)

Regardless of the scale length nonsense, it's a gorgeous guitar, and his pickups are pretty nice. Also, more maple necks are just better for humanity in general.


----------



## Ziricote (Oct 10, 2016)

I wonder how it will sound compare to the Mark Holcomb sig baritone's then


----------



## ESPImperium (Oct 10, 2016)

Im a Tremonti fan, i have a PRS Tremonti, but i really see no bloody need for that to be classed as a baritone, my PRS SE Mushok is a Baritone with a 27.1 or 28.1 inch scale neck.

I can see it being a help for some of his tunings to make them tighter, but it may be string gauge issue for me, but i usually take 12-56s for those tunings like Drop B and C Standard. But i suppose I'm not a pro level player.

Id much rather go for a SC250 for that sort of thing, but as it is, I'm looking at a HH Telecaster for my Drop B/C Standard guitar, mainly because i want a Tele and not because of the scale length, if not it will be saving for another PRS for that gig.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 10, 2016)

Hot, like all PRS guitars. 

And people should know by now that PRS guitars' namesake will do whatever he wants, build what he wants and will name them exactly the way he wants.


----------



## dpm (Oct 10, 2016)

Design-wise what makes this a baritone is the bridge being positioned to allow for correct intonation adjustment at low tunings.


----------



## BlueTrident (Oct 18, 2016)

this seems quite excessive for a half an inch extension. IMO PRS needs to upgrade the factory so he can accommodate making 25.5" guitars and (hopefully but let's face it never) 7 strings. Mayones, Jackson, Strandberg, Daemoness, etc. show that their IS a market for high end seven strings. But going back to the Tremonti model, I hope they make his 'prototype' production because I'm totally in love with that guitar.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 25, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of people here saying that baritone = scale length, which is incorrect. Baritone refers to a range of notes, because this guitar was designed for use in lower tunings it makes this a baritone guitar. Whether or not people think that their design is optimal is another matter. 

On another note that solid black with a stained flame maple neck is a good enough reason to buy one of these in my books.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2016)

Lemons said:


> There seems to be a lot of people here saying that baritone = scale length, which is incorrect.



When it comes to a baritone pitch or tuning, this is true.

But when it comes to a baritone guitar, for_ years_, baritone has meant extended range guitars.

Whens the last time you saw a company issue a "baritone guitar" that was below 25.5''? 

Seriously, I think it would have been better to just call it the Tremonti 255 or something. People will see "baritone" and think "Oh cool, 27'' guitar!" I mean, they can check the specs, but it's quite misleading at first glance.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When it comes to a baritone pitch or tuning, this is true.
> 
> But when it comes to a baritone guitar, for_ years_, baritone has meant extended range guitars.
> 
> ...



Oh I understand that, but baritone referring to scale length is only really used colloquially. PRS are well within their rights to call it a baritone because at the end of the day it was designed for and ships out at a baritone pitch.

Although would "Tremonti 255" have made more sense? Probably, but that's not really my point.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 26, 2016)

Lemons said:


> Oh I understand that, but baritone referring to scale length is only really used colloquially. PRS are well within their rights to call it a baritone because at the end of the day it was designed for and ships out at a baritone pitch.
> 
> Although would "Tremonti 255" have made more sense? Probably, but that's not really my point.



Its not really colloquial when the industry as a whole considers baritones to be longer than that scale length. This is the company having no sense of the market for this one instrument which is insane because they make actual baritone guitars with 27.7" scales.


----------



## Henry Terry (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2016)

Lemons said:


> Although would "Tremonti 255" have made more sense?



Given how, in the past, PRS has used that naming scheme for scale lengths (SC250, SC245, P245, McCarty 594, SE 245, SE 277)... Yes, it makes a hell of a lot more sense and is a lot less confusing than calling a standard-scaled guitar a "baritone". 

And as said before, the entire industry refers to a baritone as an extended-range guitar. Just because PRS changes it doesn't mean everyone's going to release a Fender-scale guitar and call it a baritone.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2016)

Even though the name is goofy, I'm super, super hot for one of these. Do we know what the pricing point is?


----------



## Lemons (Oct 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given how, in the past, PRS has used that naming scheme for scale lengths (SC250, SC245, P245, McCarty 594, SE 245, SE 277)... Yes, it makes a hell of a lot more sense and is a lot less confusing than calling a standard-scaled guitar a "baritone".
> 
> And as said before, the entire industry refers to a baritone as an extended-range guitar. Just because PRS changes it doesn't mean everyone's going to release a Fender-scale guitar and call it a baritone.



Looks like you've gotten some tunnel vision there, you cut off my response to the question that actually agreed with you on the 255 name. 

You guys are mistaking me saying that it's not unreasonable to call the model a baritone for me saying that 25.5 inches should now be the industry standard.


----------



## esphil (Oct 26, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> According to Brian's Guitars, MAP is $4900.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not too familiar With PRS's pricing, but if that's MAP for a core, non-Private Stock guitar, that's crazy.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, forget that. I got a Holcomb brand new for $3200 from Wild West. I can't see this being that much nicer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2016)

Also, just throwing out there...

This guitar ain't even baritone _tuned_. Baritone tuning is usually B standard or drop A... No, this guitar ships tuned to C#. 

And it's shipped tuned to C# with .14 - .68 strings. That's also insane. If you're gonna advertise it as a baritone and ship it with bridge support cable, tune it to like B or A or something.

I mean, it's not a fail or anything. I'd imagine these will sell well, but it's just _weird_.


----------



## TuffyKohler (Oct 26, 2016)

Funny that they didn't mention baritone for the Clint Lowery model, also a 25.5, tuned to C#/drop B[C# G# E B F# B].


No birds though. 







The product page is gone from the PRS site, but there's still this up
http://www.prsguitars.com/index.php/news/story/announcing_the_prs_se_clint_lowery_signature_model_electric_guitar


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 26, 2016)

There is no way it actually has those strings at Drop C#. The tension on some of those strings would be approaching 50 pounds.


----------



## Meeotch (Oct 27, 2016)

Would it be a mistake to buy one of these and swap out the strings for a 10-56 set? I prefer the 25.5" scale but also like to play in standard tuning. I wonder if the nut slots would be filed too wide from the factory for this setup?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> There is no way it actually has those strings at Drop C#. The tension on some of those strings would be approaching 50 pounds.



I've seen some crazy .... gauge-wise. Guy from Breaking Benjamin uses a 14 - 70 set in drop A# on a 28'' baritone. I mean, it sounds good, but that's ....ing overkill. 

EDIT: I'm sorry. 16 - 72 strings.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 27, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen some crazy .... gauge-wise. Guy from Breaking Benjamin uses a 14 - 70 set in drop A# on a 28'' baritone. I mean, it sounds good, but that's ....ing overkill.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry. 16 - 72 strings.



A# is a long way from C# in tension though. That said, for some songs in my bands set Im tuned CGCFAD with a 12-74 set at 27". But then I drop the 74 down to G1. Shipping those guitars with that much tension would be nuts though. Truss rods would have to be pretty tight just to handle the tension.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> A# is a long way from C# in tension though.



True, but like I said... 28'' baritone vs 25.5'' "baritone". Plus is C# standard/drop B vs C standard/Drop A#.


----------



## Vletrmx (Oct 28, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> There is no way it actually has those strings at Drop C#. The tension on some of those strings would be approaching 50 pounds.



They listed the tuning backwards, so it's actually drop B (B F# B E G#C#).


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2016)

It's just Drop-B guys, relax.  Tremonti uses that tuning on his solo albums, so if you listen to his stuff that would have been clear.  PRS just writes it up that way on their site, not really sure why though. 

I honestly think they need someone working for them who understands how literally this stuff is taken by folks online to avoid a new "online outrage" every few weeks from their press releases/site updates!  

If they're reading this and looking for someone to proof their stuff part-time remotely... *raises hand*


----------



## TuffyKohler (Oct 28, 2016)

So, yes, the nut slot on the Lowery model is cut for a large cable. If you wanted to put a standard gauge set of strings, you would want to put on a new nut or fill the slots.

I keep my Lowery because it's 25.5, and it has no birds. hate the birds.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 28, 2016)

This mean the Dustie Waring Model is a Baritone? 

He plays in C# with thinner strings!


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2016)

Online outrage means press, so I doubt they mind


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 28, 2016)

No, his are 25"


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2016)

That price is insane...I've tuned my SC245 to Ab with less heavy strings than the stock ones this comes with as well. So 

I've also seen Mark play in a lower tuning than C# without suspension cables for strings so I really don't understand this. 

Wish they'd release the 7 string SC he's been playing instead but oh well


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> No, his are 25"



If you're referring to my Dustie comment.

According to Paul's logic that it's tuning that dictates Baritone or note then it should be.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueTrident said:


> this seems quite excessive for a half an inch extension. IMO PRS needs to upgrade the factory so he can accommodate making 25.5" guitars and (hopefully but let's face it never) 7 strings. Mayones, Jackson, Strandberg, Daemoness, etc. show that their IS a market for high end seven strings. But going back to the Tremonti model, I hope they make his 'prototype' production because I'm totally in love with that guitar.



Is there a technical reason PRS don't make more 25.5" guitars?


----------



## BlindedVision347 (Nov 1, 2016)

All this griping about tremonti or baratone \7-string guitar tuning just makes you sound young and or not a true artist................A TRUE artist LOVES guitars and ANY and ALL variations is a chance to have the same great expieriance learning all over again on a different level.........new sounds ....new tones........not to mention the new creative pallet to explore!...........sooo when i hear the "baratones suck" or "7-string guitars are just good for a detuned 6 string" are showing their inexpiereance/naivete/and most likely skill level, since common sense in the intrument show better preformance in the higher gauge strings ,the feel and proper tension of the strings to take full advantage of the desired "tone/sound".................opposed to a 6-string either being:strings floppy as hell or trying to fit a higher gauge strings to compensate for the slack............either way it will never sound as right as just getting a 7-string or baratone style instrument..............and as for tremonti.........the man has done NOTHING but learn/practice/play since the first creed album..........Literally upwards of 8-10 hours just about everyday.............ALL his free time! AND IT SHOWS!............HE's A FREAKING MONSTER!! Proof positive what dedicated disapline and constant practice can achieve. Just think of the bands that came out of that little slice in time (1998-2005).......Alot of great bands in their own right............but only 1Guitarist is still standing...........Leading 2 Different bands...............releasing a steady stream of face melting riffs and expert clean melodies?..................NO MATTER what type or style of music is preferred...........his talent is all he needs to rep him..................Gowing up and playing in the 1990's he's prob our only well rounded guitar hero we were privledged to watch develope from album to album!................can think of MUCH worse to rep my gen than Mr. Tremonti.......................C.C.Deville anyone?


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 2, 2016)

BlindedVision347 said:


> All this griping about tremonti or baratone \7-string guitar tuning just makes you sound young and or not a true artist................A TRUE artist LOVES guitars and ANY and ALL variations is a chance to have the same great expieriance learning all over again on a different level.........new sounds ....new tones........not to mention the new creative pallet to explore!...........sooo when i hear the "baratones suck" or "7-string guitars are just good for a detuned 6 string" are showing their inexpiereance/naivete/and most likely skill level, since common sense in the intrument show better preformance in the higher gauge strings ,the feel and proper tension of the strings to take full advantage of the desired "tone/sound".................opposed to a 6-string either being:strings floppy as hell or trying to fit a higher gauge strings to compensate for the slack............either way it will never sound as right as just getting a 7-string or baratone style instrument..............and as for tremonti.........the man has done NOTHING but learn/practice/play since the first creed album..........Literally upwards of 8-10 hours just about everyday.............ALL his free time! AND IT SHOWS!............HE's A FREAKING MONSTER!! Proof positive what dedicated disapline and constant practice can achieve. Just think of the bands that came out of that little slice in time (1998-2005).......Alot of great bands in their own right............but only 1Guitarist is still standing...........Leading 2 Different bands...............releasing a steady stream of face melting riffs and expert clean melodies?..................NO MATTER what type or style of music is preferred...........his talent is all he needs to rep him..................Gowing up and playing in the 1990's he's prob our only well rounded guitar hero we were privledged to watch develope from album to album!................can think of MUCH worse to rep my gen than Mr. Tremonti.......................C.C.Deville anyone?



Ummmm, out of no where....? 

As for showing inexperience/naivete, don't ramble on and then attempt to lay grounds and claim that Tremonti is the only guitarist standing from that generation..... We get it, Tremonti gives you a chub...


----------



## MicrobeSS (Nov 2, 2016)

BlindedVision347 said:


> All this griping about tremonti or baratone \7-string guitar tuning just makes you sound young and or not a true artist................A TRUE artist LOVES guitars and ANY and ALL variations is a chance to have the same great expieriance learning all over again on a different level.........new sounds ....new tones........not to mention the new creative pallet to explore!...........sooo when i hear the "baratones suck" or "7-string guitars are just good for a detuned 6 string" are showing their inexpiereance/naivete/and most likely skill level, since common sense in the intrument show better preformance in the higher gauge strings ,the feel and proper tension of the strings to take full advantage of the desired "tone/sound".................opposed to a 6-string either being:strings floppy as hell or trying to fit a higher gauge strings to compensate for the slack............either way it will never sound as right as just getting a 7-string or baratone style instrument..............and as for tremonti.........the man has done NOTHING but learn/practice/play since the first creed album..........Literally upwards of 8-10 hours just about everyday.............ALL his free time! AND IT SHOWS!............HE's A FREAKING MONSTER!! Proof positive what dedicated disapline and constant practice can achieve. Just think of the bands that came out of that little slice in time (1998-2005).......Alot of great bands in their own right............but only 1Guitarist is still standing...........Leading 2 Different bands...............releasing a steady stream of face melting riffs and expert clean melodies?..................NO MATTER what type or style of music is preferred...........his talent is all he needs to rep him..................Gowing up and playing in the 1990's he's prob our only well rounded guitar hero we were privledged to watch develope from album to album!................can think of MUCH worse to rep my gen than Mr. Tremonti.......................C.C.Deville anyone?



Needs more "................"


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2016)

Punctuation usage alone makes it hard to WANT to read what you're saying in your very first post here...


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 2, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Punctuation usage alone makes it hard to WANT to read what you're saying in your very first post here...



I'll sum it up, he knows more than you, ......., attempts to educate people about ERG on an ERG forum and tremonti is some sort of guitar demi God so LEAVE BRITTANY ALONE! Oh .... I mean LEAVE TREMONTI ALONE.......!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 3, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> There is no way it actually has those strings at Drop C#. The tension on some of those strings would be approaching 50 pounds.



Im the odd man out, but for C#, i wouldnt use less than 12-65 or so on a 25.5"


----------



## Lemons (Nov 3, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Punctuation usage alone makes it hard to WANT to read what you're saying in your very first post here...



I made it through the whole thing, unfortunately I feel worse off for the experience. 

0/10 would not recommend to anyone.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 3, 2016)

BlindedVision347 said:


> All this griping about tremonti or baratone \7-string guitar tuning just makes you sound young and or not a true artist................A TRUE artist LOVES guitars and ANY and ALL variations is a chance to have the same great expieriance learning all over again on a different level.........new sounds ....new tones........not to mention the new creative pallet to explore!...........sooo when i hear the "baratones suck" or "7-string guitars are just good for a detuned 6 string" are showing their inexpiereance/naivete/and most likely skill level, since common sense in the intrument show better preformance in the higher gauge strings ,the feel and proper tension of the strings to take full advantage of the desired "tone/sound".................opposed to a 6-string either being:strings floppy as hell or trying to fit a higher gauge strings to compensate for the slack............either way it will never sound as right as just getting a 7-string or baratone style instrument..............and as for tremonti.........the man has done NOTHING but learn/practice/play since the first creed album..........Literally upwards of 8-10 hours just about everyday.............ALL his free time! AND IT SHOWS!............HE's A FREAKING MONSTER!! Proof positive what dedicated disapline and constant practice can achieve. Just think of the bands that came out of that little slice in time (1998-2005).......Alot of great bands in their own right............but only 1Guitarist is still standing...........Leading 2 Different bands...............releasing a steady stream of face melting riffs and expert clean melodies?..................NO MATTER what type or style of music is preferred...........his talent is all he needs to rep him..................Gowing up and playing in the 1990's he's prob our only well rounded guitar hero we were privledged to watch develope from album to album!................can think of MUCH worse to rep my gen than Mr. Tremonti.......................C.C.Deville anyone?



Kind sir, i am sorry. But that made no gat dang sense at all. Who here would say Baritones suck or 7 is only good for detuned 6? Youre LEGIT on a site DEVOTED to stuff like that.


----------

